# ForScore for Ipad anyone?



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

Ahh yes....this is a great app....I'm tired of turning pages of sheet music and much more...your thoughts...some of these apps even have blue tooth page turners


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Absolutely 

Recently bought the 12.9" version and have been enjoying the convenience of not having to carry around large volumes of music scores and/or collections. 

I too use the app ForScore and have been enjoying all of its capabilities ... already have copied about half of my 8.0 Gb PDF collection of public domain scores downloaded from IMSLP over the years. 

Started using my iPad Pro 12.9 within my church services (I'm the organist of a very large Lutheran church here) for everything I need to play; preludes, offertories, postludes, hymns and liturgy used within the service. 

Bought the Apple pen as well ... works very nicely with the ForScore app. 

Being an organist, both hands and feet are rather busy most of the time, so I merely have to reach up and touch the bottom right of the screen (in portrait or landscape mode) to turn the page. Eventually I'll get the Air Turn for when I am playing the piano.

Kh


----------

